# Ruby Ruthless



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I figured I would make Ruby her own thread so I don't have to make a new one every time I post updated pictures...Here are some pictures I took the last couple of days, she is 9 weeks old now. I love this dog so much already! She may not be very big, but she is a brave little pup that's for sure. So attentive too!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Edit: never mind they loaded right after all, I just don't know how to delete a reply.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sweet girl! Love seeing how happy she is!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ruby is so frickin' cute TC. Love those first two pictures. Can't wait to see her grow and see how she fills in. 

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Sweet girl! Love seeing how happy she is!


I still can't believe she is mine! She is such an amazing little wiggle butt



jttar said:


> Ruby is so frickin' cute TC. Love those first two pictures. Can't wait to see her grow and see how she fills in.
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe I can't wait to see how she matures either! I'm glad you like the pictures because I'm sure I will post way to many lol.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Ruby is a Cute puppy, like the spot on her forehead, just like a hindu....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

i can't stand the cuteness!! Love her!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you I just adore her!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Look at that little lady crossing her paws! She is too cute!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh wow... that is a whole lot of cuteness bundle up into a tiny little body.


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Real cute puppy best of luck.. Your pup had the same markings as my guy except my dog is red and white


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Katey said:


> Oh wow... that is a whole lot of cuteness bundle up into a tiny little body.


Thank you Katey I feel the same way lol



Vidgomd said:


> Real cute puppy best of luck.. Your pup had the same markings as my guy except my dog is red and white


Thanks My boy has similar markings as her also, but similar color to yours.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have nothing to add.........everyone is right!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a few more I haven't posted here yet...Sorry if you guys are sick of seeing pictures already, I know I've posted a lot.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

TC, don't you dare think you have posted too many pictures of Ruby, LOL. She is the cutest thing going on the forum. Love the picture of the three of them. Keep those pictures coming. Ruby rules!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

No such thing as too many photos. Ruby is absolutely adorable! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok perfect, I can't help but be obsessed with her lol. She does the funniest stuff! She has been an easy puppy so far too. She is 10 weeks and 2 days old today, and hit a growth spurt this week so she is now 15.2 lbs. I am excited to go to our first show this weekend! She is not old enough to be in the ring of course, I'm just taking her so she can get used to the show environment. Oh and here is her ped if anyone cares, http://www.pedigree.thebullytunnelmagazine.com/details.php?id=103386
I really need to get a camera! Most of the pictures I take with my iPad are blurry, or they don't take soon enough. Here are some that I managed to get...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang! That girl just keeps getting cuter. Ya got some great shots there TC. Love watching Ruby grow. Keep those pictures coming, PLEASE.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OMW!! How is it possible for her to be THAT cute!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Dang! That girl just keeps getting cuter. Ya got some great shots there TC. Love watching Ruby grow. Keep those pictures coming, PLEASE.


Thank you Joe Between her looks and her personality it is really hard not to spoil the heck out of her lol. She went to her first UKC show this last weekend and I wanted to get pictures, but it was so hot she just stayed in the shade with a wet towl over her most of the time.



Katey said:


> OMW!! How is it possible for her to be THAT cute!!


Thank you so much for the kind words Katie I was planning on a pup from a different litter, but omg I am so thankful I have her! I wanted her the second I saw her first new born picture!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She reminds me so much of Lucy...dare I say I may someday regret not keeping her? Ha! I kid I kid, I couldn't ask for a better home for Ruby-Roo!!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She is _insanely_ cute!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> She reminds me so much of Lucy...dare I say I may someday regret not keeping her? Ha! I kid I kid, I couldn't ask for a better home for Ruby-Roo!!!


I know I would have regretted it if I didn't get her, thank goodness I did! I call her Ruby-Roo also, or little chomper lol.



BCdogs said:


> She is _insanely_ cute!!


Thank you She is a pretty special puppy.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

How about some new pics for the Forth of July weekend Tanya. The last batch is already a week old. Really, love watching her grow.

Carriana, She does remind me of Lucy too. Ruby doesn't have the full mask Lucy has but she does have that adorable dot on top of her head. LOL. Both are beauties.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

jttar said:


> How about some new pics for the Forth of July weekend Tanya. The last batch is already a week old. Really, love watching her grow.
> 
> Carriana, She does remind me of Lucy too. Ruby doesn't have the full mask Lucy has but she does have that adorable dot on top of her head. LOL. Both are beauties.


We're having a 4-5 puppy play date on Sunday, I'm sure there will be lots of pictures!

I need to start a thread for my keepers still. I started to today and got side tracked.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish I could be there to watch but will settle for lots of pictures of Sundays play date. Hope you all have a great time and all the puppies do too. 
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I am with J, we NEEEEEEEED more pictures!! 

The more the better.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I will work on more pictures yes I will make sure to get lots of pictures from our puppy play date! 
Here is the one that was taken at the show this last weekend


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are some newer pictures...








































We have been having some pretty hot weather (for our state at least) so the pups didn't do all that much at our puppy play date. They did a little exploring, then it was nap time for all of them. I was hoping Ruby would play crazy like she does at home with Gemi, but she was the laziest of all I'm pretty sure lol. I only got a few pictures, but Carrie got more


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

That picture of all 3 on the couch is priceless!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

omw they are all such darlings.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She just keeps getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What a stunning bunch of puppies! Love seeing Ruby with the twins. The picture of the three of them on the couch should be framed and hung on the wall, great shot. Ruby is growing too fast. 
Thanks so much TC, I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to host and post the pics and sharing Ruby's puppy stage with us.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the cutest pic ever!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments

Ruby is 14 weeks old today


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

WOW, she is getting so big! Ruby, slow down, you're getting too big too quick. LOL. She looks so healthy and taken care of. Thanks so much Tanya.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuteness!! 

That face has mischief written all over it!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Omg the one laying down faceing this way is freakin adorable!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

First off I want to take a second to say that I am sorry for not responding to everyone one by one like I usually try to do. The girls sure know how to keep me busy, but I wouldn't change it for anything
CascadeBulliesOG Ruby Ruthless will be 15 weeks old this weekend, and I am proud of the dog she is starting to become. Ruby is a sweet and loving girl, but she can also be feisty at times lol. I just love her! Her training is coming along well too. It's funny because I was supposed to get a puppy from a different litter, but now I can't imagine not having her.
Well here are a few pictures of my little chomper...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay! Love seeing her grow. She is so freaking cute. Her eyes looks so pretty. Too bad she only stops moving when she is asleep lol I would love to see a close up. They look brown red black lol what color are they?! So pretty!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

So glad ya went with Ruby Tanya, that way we get lots of pics. Happy to hear that the girls are keeping you busy, keeps you out of trouble. LOL!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> Yay! Love seeing her grow. She is so freaking cute. Her eyes looks so pretty. Too bad she only stops moving when she is asleep lol I would love to see a close up. They look brown red black lol what color are they?! So pretty!


Her eyes are a weird brownish color. I'll work on getting a close up, it will probably just take some tries since she is so wiggly and I only have my iPad for pictures lol.



jttar said:


> So glad ya went with Ruby Tanya, that way we get lots of pics. Happy to hear that the girls are keeping you busy, keeps you out of trouble. LOL!


That's true! I haven't been in any trouble lately lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a couple new ones I got today


----------



## BB81383 (Jul 8, 2015)

She's gorgeous! <3


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

BB81383 said:


> She's gorgeous! <3


Thank you very much


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here Ames...You can see her eyes in these ones, they just look more of a solid color here than they look in person.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

More great pics. Next to Deuce and Gem, Ruby looks like a peanut, LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> More great pics. Next to Deuce and Gem, Ruby looks like a peanut, LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share.


Oh yeah she is still tiny compared to them. Even as an adult she will be quite a bit shorter than Deuce and Gem lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a picture we got of Ruby and Lucy together at the UKC show yesterday


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahhhh, the two of them look fantastic together. Ruby looks so big. How did they react with each other? Thanks for look. Love 'em both.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Ahhhh, the two of them look fantastic together. Ruby looks so big. How did they react with each other? Thanks for look. Love 'em both.


Yeah Ruby is definitly growing, she is 23.6 lbs now. Lucy let us know that she doesn't like Ruby much lol. Ruby was intimidated at first and pissed herself, but after a bit she was trying to jump on Lucy anyways. I would say leashes are needed so Ruby does not get herself in a situation she can't handle, but that's ok.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yeah...Lucy was not very nice to her beautiful daughter, Ruby. I think it was mostly jealousy because Ruby, be still my heart, was so happy to see me (makes me so happy that she remembers me!) and anytime I paid Ruby too much attention Lucy got nasty.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Yeah...Lucy was not very nice to her beautiful daughter, Ruby. I think it was mostly jealousy because Ruby, be still my heart, was so happy to see me (makes me so happy that she remembers me!) and anytime I paid Ruby too much attention Lucy got nasty.


Yes she totally remembers you! I've never seen her do that to anyone else but Andy and I. I'm not surprised that Lucy wanted to put Ru in her place. Deuce and Gemi would be the same way about another dog (that doesn't live with us) in their space.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Probably right, Lucy's behavior was likely letting Ruby know Carriana is hers. The proverbial, "pissing on the fire plug", LOL. Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't believe Ruby and her siblings are 4 months old tomorrow! Here are some pictures of Ru that have been taken the last few days...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hard to believe it's been four months already. Thanks for the new pics Tanya. Keep them coming. Love that little girl.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Steve07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ruby is such a good looking pup!!!!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys She is a special girl, I sure do love her!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

18 weeks and 27lbs now


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

New picture I took yesterday of Ru, She is 4.5 month now....I need to get a memory card so I can use my new camera, and hopefully get action shots.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

She is filing in nicely, T. Can't wait for those action shots. Have a great weekend and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

I love the first picture of her with the toy. That look on her face. "Take another picture and you loose something important.....touch my toy and "I Keeeel You!"" I cant wait to get my first. I am so jealous.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Decided I should post some pictures that are more recent since Ruby is now a little over 5 and 1/2 months old and 34.8 lbs now. We have been busy getting ready for our first time in the show ring on October 10th, so I am pretty excited about that....it looks like I have to post one picture at a time now for some reason.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Protecting her dad while he sleeps lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Taking over the little sun spot on the bed


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

The big dogs taught her how to be look out....Hahaha at her fat little puppy belly!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Has to check the big dogs reactions when she sees something


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ruby is filling out so nicely. Don't blame you for being excited about her entering the show ring. I know she'll be a hit. Have a blast Tanya and tell us all about it, hopefully some pictures too.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby and I participated in our first show on Saturday! The pictures my husband took turned out blurry because the camera was on the wrong setting, but we should have more pictures that someone else took in the next few days or so.























Here are a few pictures I took this morning because she is 6 months old today


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She's so beautiful! Hope you guys had a good time!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow Tanya! She looks great. Absolutely love the two with Lucy in your husband's arms and the last one where she "strikes a pose", LOL. Thanks so much for sharing. Looking forward to those other pictures.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> She's so beautiful! Hope you guys had a good time!


Thank you! We had a great time



jttar said:


> Wow Tanya! She looks great. Absolutely love the two with Lucy in your husband's arms and the last one where she "strikes a pose", LOL. Thanks so much for sharing. Looking forward to those other pictures.


Thank you Joe I'm sure you will laugh when you realize the mistake, but that is Ruby my husband is holding not Lucy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Thank you! We had a great time
> 
> Thank you Joe I'm sure you will laugh when you realize the mistake, but that is Ruby my husband is holding not Lucy


Ooops, of course I know it is. Sorry about that. :hammer: Still, a rose by any other name .......... LOL.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Ooops, of course I know it is. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, don't feel bad...I'm pretty sure everyone that knows Lucy has accidentally called her Lucy one time or another lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl!!!!!!!! &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just want to post a few updated pictures of Ruby while I'm stopping in since she is my young one that is still growing and changing. I need to get updated pictures of the other two soon. My little Ruby turned 8 months old on the 12th of this month, and I love her more than ever. She quit growing taller some time ago, but she still has filling out to do of course. As of now she is 41.4 lbs, and about 15.5" tall. It's so cute that Deuce and Gemini are a lot taller because she just walks right under them lol. We have a show coming up on the 2nd and 3rd of January, I'm interested to see how she will do....I have to post the pictures separately because the app keeps refreshing and loosing what I have already typed.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She's such a beauty! I'm so glad she's in a home as amazing as yours.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahhh, there's the beautiful girl. She looks so grown up. Makes me laugh to think of Ruby walking under Gemini and Deuce. Thanks for the updated pictures of Ruby and I second needing some new pics of Deuce and Gemini, I missed seeing you around here recently.
Merry Christmas to you and your family Tanya and a healthy New Year.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> She's such a beauty! I'm so glad she's in a home as amazing as yours.


Thanks Carrie, I am thankful every day that she ended up with me



jttar said:


> Ahhh, there's the beautiful girl. She looks so grown up. Makes me laugh to think of Ruby walking under Gemini and Deuce. Thanks for the updated pictures of Ruby and I second needing some new pics of Deuce and Gemini, I missed seeing you around here recently.
> Merry Christmas to you and your family Tanya and a healthy New Year.
> 
> Joe


She is starting to look less like a puppy every day, I can't believe how fast this last 8 months has gone by! I will work on getting pictures of Deuce and Gem soon, I've been needing to for a while now. I've missed being around, and always wonder how everyone is doing. 
Merry Christmas to you and the fam Joe!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw look how big she is getting (while still being a little peanut lol) love it. Happy new year!!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't believe my little Ruby is 1 year old now! She had her first birthday last week (April 12th). She is an amazing dog! She has done so well with her training, and it's really nice that I can take her anywhere with me without problem. She grew to just a tiny hair under 16", and is currently 44.4 lbs.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I made the colloge one for her 1st Birthday


----------

